# Boot Disk for Windows 3.1



## rahmuss (Oct 18, 2003)

Is there any place I can get a Windows 3.1 Boot Disk downloaded from? I've tried bootdisk.com; but they don't have a search, and I didn't see anything that looked usable. Any suggestions?


----------



## alphanumeric (Jul 12, 2003)

I don't think there is such a thing? Windows 3.1 is installed on top of dos. Boot with a dos 5 or 6 boot disk and see if you can run win.exe. You could probably make one from a system with 3.1 installed on it. Not sure what files you need? This site may help
Run windows 3.1 from a ram drive.


----------



## coderitr (Oct 12, 2003)

Exit Windows to the DOS prompt, insert the diskette and type:

format a: /s /u /q

/s = copy system files
/u = don't save unformation information (unconditional format)
/q = quick

Then you'll have a DOS boot diskette


----------

